# Mayden voiyage on the Feelin Wright



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Just picked up a new boat the other day and after a couple of shake down trips in the bay we decided to head south on Saturday. 

After getting our pin fish from the traps it was south we went. We finally stopped in about 180 foot of water and started fishing. Ended up with 2 scamps and a 40lb Aj. After the bite slowed we eased on south and stopped in about 350 feet of water ended up with 4 more scamp 3 snowies and a yellowmouth in about 1.5 hours. As we were grouper fishing we ended up seeing about a 20lb dolphin swimming around the boat. Had him hooked up on a popper which was absolutely awesome to watch but he spit the hook and then just swam around and would not eat anything. Even live chumming would not get him in the mood to eat. 


Ended up heading north to kill some snapper when my port engine blew what I believe to be the exhaust gasket. Kept sucking the bulb dry so we ended up scratching the snapper fishing and made the long run on one motor. Took us almost 6 hours to get in from 40 miles offshore. 

All in all it was a great trip. We did get some fish in the boat and everyone had a good time. Hopefully the boat will be ready shortly and we can start getting back after them.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> Just picked up a new boat the other day and after a couple of shake down trips in the bay we decided to head south on Saturday.
> 
> After getting our pin fish from the traps it was south we went. We finally stopped in about 180 foot of water and started fishing. Ended up with 2 scamps and a 40lb Aj. After the bite slowed we eased on south and stopped in about 350 feet of water ended up with 4 more scamp 3 snowies and a yellowmouth in about 1.5 hours. As we were grouper fishing we ended up seeing about a 20lb dolphin swimming around the boat. Had him hooked up on a popper which was absolutely awesome to watch but he spit the hook and then just swam around and would not eat anything. Even live chumming would not get him in the mood to eat.
> 
> ...


Nice report thank you for sharing. :thumbup::yes:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Great report! Have fun on the boat!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report! Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

gratz on the bloody boat! Great report!


----------

